# left arm falling asleep ....



## Miss Erika (Mar 22, 2011)

I had RAI back in march due to hyperthyroidism/toxic multinodular goiter. I've been feeling great & have been on synthroid for almost a month. The only thing that has been odd is the fact that every night for the past week or so my left arm falls asleep and wakes me up in the middle of the night & I have to pick it up with my right arm and shake it to feel normal again. I don't know if this is anything thyroid related - wanted to know if anybody has anything similar happen to them? I haven't changed anything with the way I sleep & this has never happened to me before - well its happened once in a while but not everynight .....


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

I had issues with my hand going numb and also my arm falling asleep very easily. It seemed to dwindle quite a bit when I started on Levothyroxine.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Miss Erika said:


> I had RAI back in march due to hyperthyroidism/toxic multinodular goiter. I've been feeling great & have been on synthroid for almost a month. The only thing that has been odd is the fact that every night for the past week or so my left arm falls asleep and wakes me up in the middle of the night & I have to pick it up with my right arm and shake it to feel normal again. I don't know if this is anything thyroid related - wanted to know if anybody has anything similar happen to them? I haven't changed anything with the way I sleep & this has never happened to me before - well its happened once in a while but not everynight .....


Sounds like peripheral neuropathy which could be due to not converting your T4 to T3.

What is your dose of Synthroid and you say you have only been on it for one month; is that correct?

Have you had labs recently? Have you had the FREE T4 and FREE T3 labs done?

If so, could you post the results and add the ranges? We need the ranges.


----------

